# gas/plumbing jobs in Okanagan valley, B.C.



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi me and my husband and 3 children have pretty much decided on emigrating to British Columbia. We really like the look of "Okanagan Valley" area. MY husband has run his own plumbing and heating business succesfully in the u.k for 10 years and works in Domestic, commercial properties with LPG gas and natural gas and solar. He works on Boats, caravans and trailers. Does anyone have any idea of salary's and if there is much work going out there ?? We are hoping to come out anytime from October 2010- April 2011. Also would he have to re-sit any qualifications??? thankyou m.field


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*Hi from Kelowna*



m field said:


> Hi me and my husband and 3 children have pretty much decided on emigrating to British Columbia. We really like the look of "Okanagan Valley" area. MY husband has run his own plumbing and heating business succesfully in the u.k for 10 years and works in Domestic, commercial properties with LPG gas and natural gas and solar. He works on Boats, caravans and trailers. Does anyone have any idea of salary's and if there is much work going out there ?? We are hoping to come out anytime from October 2010- April 2011. Also would he have to re-sit any qualifications??? thankyou m.field


Hi,
your husband has a good trade for the this area.
I would contact the Kelowna chamber of commerce for a list of companies that they have on there books that are in the trade you are looking at.
although housing has slowed down in town ,there is still plenty going on,also there is a boat builder in town.
I belive your husband may need to pass the BC exam to be able to work here.
I am not sure about wages,but we had a plumber out last week to repair our water purifier and that cost us $85 for 1 hours work.
Sorry i could not be of any futher help,you may also want to call Kelowna city hall to see if they could point you in the right direction,good luck with the move,you will love it here

regards bc brit


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

The RV industry has taken a big hit in the past 2 years. 2 or 3 manufacturers in the OK valley have closed down. There are 2 remaining, Northern Lite in Kelowna and a newly re-opened Bigfoot near Vernon. As for boats I am not sure. You might try Midtown RV in Penticton. They aer a major RV dealer and have a large repair shop. The owner is George.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

great thanks for your help, we have just booked flights for may to come out for a quick fact finding trip - can't wait.


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*hi*

Hi,
when are you coming to Kelowna


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

we are visiting on 2nd may for 10 days and would love to move out there any time from october 2010 depending on temp work visas, jobs etc..


----------



## maek (Sep 22, 2011)

*businesses*



m field said:


> Hi me and my husband and 3 children have pretty much decided on emigrating to British Columbia. We really like the look of "Okanagan Valley" area. MY husband has run his own plumbing and heating business succesfully in the u.k for 10 years and works in Domestic, commercial properties with LPG gas and natural gas and solar. He works on Boats, caravans and trailers. Does anyone have any idea of salary's and if there is much work going out there ?? We are hoping to come out anytime from October 2010- April 2011. Also would he have to re-sit any qualifications??? thankyou m.field




If you are interested in buying there are retired plumbers and business I know two.
you can e-mail me and I can share also 250-490-7206 is my cell


----------



## maek (Sep 22, 2011)

*businesses*

:boxing::boxing:


m field said:


> Hi me and my husband and 3 children have pretty much decided on emigrating to British Columbia. We really like the look of "Okanagan Valley" area. MY husband has run his own plumbing and heating business succesfully in the u.k for 10 years and works in Domestic, commercial properties with LPG gas and natural gas and solar. He works on Boats, caravans and trailers. Does anyone have any idea of salary's and if there is much work going out there ?? We are hoping to come out anytime from October 2010- April 2011. Also would he have to re-sit any qualifications??? thankyou m.field




If you are interested in buying there are retired plumbers and business I know two.
you can e-mail me and I can share also 250-490-7206 is my cell


----------



## guitsax (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, just wondered how the fact find went and whether you are in Canada yet as this is quite an old post. I am an electrician , just done the fact find trip and about ready to move to Okanagan probably early 2012 -- would be nice to have work to go to.!!

Cheers Andrew


----------

